
Starbucks Changes Logo - shawndumas
http://www.starbucks.com/preview
======
davidw
> A unique retail experience that creates a Third Place for our customers
> between their homes and places of work

No it doesn't. Maybe if there are no alternatives, but they've taken some of
the trappings of a good 'third place' and standardized them into a fairly
bland format, and left you with something that doesn't really fit that bill.

------
nodata
Quick link to new logo compared to old:
[http://assets.starbucks.com/assets/5a106e41fe954581999566a42...](http://assets.starbucks.com/assets/5a106e41fe954581999566a4293ced89.jpg)

------
srean
Can anyone shed some light on why logos and names matter so much. I know they
do because millions of dollars are spent on getting these right. But I cannot
see myself consciously saying "Nah ! I wont be their customer I don't like
their logo". But I must be doing it at a subconscious level.

I can understand associating a small picture with a company. Its something
like cash: transfers perceived value from one location to the other. But why
does not any form that is moderately memorable do.

What I find hard to understand is that a little tweak here and there
apparently has a huge impact. Not talking about he new Starbuck logo, just in
general.

~~~
blueben
Logos are symbols. Symbols are vehicles for a message, not the message itself.
A logo without any meaning isn't generally trying to convince you to like it
or not. Instead, it exists to be a mental placeholder for all of the feelings
and experiences you have with the company that uses it.

------
observer1
Executive #1: how can we apply our "brand" in ways that penetrate beyond the
coffee business?

Management consultant: we advise that you first keep what's iconic and
recognizable about your logo, and then remove any reference to coffee

Executive #2: we need to be sure we do not repeat what Gap did.

Management consultant: don't worry about that. Trust us!

Customers: I miss the old logo.

~~~
ekanes
Why is the executive greedy? I have no idea what their plans are, but is there
something _unethical_ about going beyond coffee?

~~~
observer1
Why do you apply the word 'unethical' when you read 'greedy'? Perhaps it is
their job to be greedy. Do you seriously believe that greed is not at the very
heart of this?

------
tghw
What's more surprising to me: Starbucks has been around for 40 years, 19 of
those as a public company.

------
ekanes
I prefer the old, not from nostalgia but because if you look at all the
striping, the siren is a very busy design element. On the old logo, that
busyness was somewhat encapsulated inside the simpler pattern. Now the
busyness is more visible and can't be ignored.

------
barrkel
I posted a link to an article tracing the history of the logo earlier. Looks
like it originally came from a woodcut illustration.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2072333>

------
taitems
I think Jonothan Ive and the Apple PR team has a lot to answer for when it
comes to the language and techniques used in these videos.

------
anonymous246
They're trying to get to the essence of the logo. Good job. Kinda like Apple
did.

Check out what Picasso did with a bull:
[http://www.artyfactory.com/art_appreciation/animals_in_art/p...](http://www.artyfactory.com/art_appreciation/animals_in_art/pablo_picasso/pablo_picasso.htm)

Going to an all-graphics logo will also make less jarring any future entry
into markets other than coffee.

